# Welche Wirbel (Tragkraft)?



## Midith (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch recht neu bei der Angelei und komme irgendwie nicht so recht klar mit der Wirbelgröße/-stärke. Ich suche mir da schon seit Stunden Informationen, kann aber nix genaues finden. Ich schildere mal ein Beispiel und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt:

Beispiel (Norwegen):
Ich habe eine geflochtene Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von ca. 22 kg. Ich möchte davor noch ein Dorschvorfach anbringen und davor noch einen Pilker oder Blei. Jetzt ist meine Frage, was ich dafür für Wirbel benötige. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus sagen, dass ich einen Wirbel mit 22kg zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach einbinde und zwischen Vorfach und Pilker/Blei ein schwächeres (z. B. 10-15kg), wegen Hängern und Abriss. Liege ich damit richtig oder bin ich total falsch? habe ich etwas zu sehr unter- oder überdimensioniert?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## chuckster (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Wirbel (Tragkraft)?*

Bin zwar selber noch nicht allzusehr mit der ganzen Materie vertraut, aber rein aus dem Gefühl heraus würd ich sagen du brauchst nen Wirbel dessen Tragkraft zwischen der deiner Hauptschnur und der deines Vorfachs liegt, aber vor allem über der Tragkraft deines Vorfachs (ein Verlust weniger beim Abriss)...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Wirbel (Tragkraft)?*



chuckster schrieb:


> Bin zwar selber noch nicht allzusehr mit der ganzen Materie vertraut, aber rein aus dem Gefühl heraus würd ich sagen du brauchst nen Wirbel dessen Tragkraft zwischen der deiner Hauptschnur und der deines Vorfachs liegt, aber vor allem über der Tragkraft deines Vorfachs (ein Verlust weniger beim Abriss)...


 

genau. die tragkraft des wirbels liegt idealerweise immer ein stück unter der tragkraft der hauptschnur und ein stück über der tragkraft des vorfaches. das schwächste glied sollte dann wirklich ganz am ende sein (wirbel am blei bzw sprengring zwischen pilker und drilling). allerdings darf diese tragkraft nicht zu weit runtergeschraubt werden, sonst kannst du einen hänger nicht mehr befreien.


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Wirbel (Tragkraft)?*

Hallo,
das Thema Wirbel braucht man nicht zu "verkomplizieren", nimm einfach welche die ordentlich über der Tragkraft der Schnur liegen!
Nimm am besten Sicherheitskarabiner mit Hochleistungswirbel, sind zwar etwas teurer halten aber länger und sind um einiges kleiner als normale Wirbel!

Das Vorfach sollte immer das schwächste Glied bei der Montage sein, nimm die ruhig um einiges schwächer, denn 22kg Schnur ist schon ne Ansage, die ist bei nem Hänger nicht so leicht durchzureißen und die Rolle oder Rute könnten Schaden nehmen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------

